# Kein Login bei Blasc möglich



## Mongowombat (28. März 2008)

Seit dem Update mit dem der Spielzeit Tracker eingeführt wurde ist es mir nicht mehr möglich mich im Blasc Clienten mit meinem Buffed Account einzuloggen, ich bekomme immer die Nachrichte: Passwort oder Benutzername falsch.

Lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## BdG (28. März 2008)

bei mir das selbe, bitte fixen =)


----------



## Mongowombat (31. März 2008)

Problem besteht weiterhin und lässt sich auch durch eine Neuinstallation nicht beheben.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> Problem besteht weiterhin und lässt sich auch durch eine Neuinstallation nicht beheben.



Hi, 

verwendest du im Passwort Sonderzeichen/Leerzeichen (was nichts Schlechtes ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )? Falls ja, kannst du die regnor per PN mitteilen? (Nicht das Passwort, nur das/die eventuell verwendeten Sonderzeichen). 

@bgd: Bitte das selbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten mit dem Betreff "Sonderzeichen in Login-Daten"


----------



## Mongowombat (31. März 2008)

Hm ne, ich verwende keine Sonderzeichen, zugegebenermassen sogar nur Buchstaben.

Ich hab eben mal probiert mich auch nochmal mit dem Account meiner Freundin anzumelden, funktioniert leider auch nicht.

Da ich ja immer neugierig bin, woran so etwas liegen könnte, habe ich eben auch mal gleich beide Accounts auf einem anderen Pc probiert, dort kann ich mich auch mit beiden Accounts anmelden, kann man vielleicht irgendwelche Bneutzerprofile oder Caches löschen, die lokal gespeichert werden?

edit: Gleichzeitiges Anmelden auf 2 Rechnern ist doch möglich oder?


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> edit: Gleichzeitiges Anmelden auf 2 Rechnern ist doch möglich oder?



Das ist schon möglich - mh.
Was nutzt du für Sicherheitssoftware (Virenscanner/Firewall) auf dem Rechner, auf dem es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Mongowombat (31. März 2008)

Auf beiden Rechern Zonealarm und Antivir PE, habe bei Zonealarm in letzter Zeit eigentlich keine Updates vorgenommen, dass sich da was geändert haben könnte.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> Auf beiden Rechern Zonealarm und Antivir PE, habe bei Zonealarm in letzter Zeit eigentlich keine Updates vorgenommen, dass sich da was geändert haben könnte.



Kannst du testweise bitte mal ein neues Passwort einstellen und es noch einmal versuchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wackarus (31. März 2008)

habe das selbe problem. keine sonderzeichen im passwort und passwort auch schon geändert was auch nicht zum erfolg führte.


----------



## Nalumis (31. März 2008)

Vielleicht dieselbe Ursache: Bei BLASC meldet der "Login testen"-Button einen Fehler, die Daten werden aber trotzdem übertragen (mit den anderswo oft genug angesprochenen Mängeln und Ausfällen).

Mein Passwort enthält Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben sowie Ziffern, keine Sonderzeichen.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Vielleicht dieselbe Ursache: Bei BLASC meldet der "Login testen"-Button einen Fehler, die Daten werden aber trotzdem übertragen (mit den anderswo oft genug angesprochenen Mängeln und Ausfällen).
> 
> Mein Passwort enthält Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben sowie Ziffern, keine Sonderzeichen.



Charakter-Datenübertragungen sind nicht Account-Abhängig, aber die optionale Spielzeit-Erfassung und die einmalige Zuordnung von Charakteren zum mybuffed-Profil. 

Gerade bei Mongowombat ist das Problem echt merkwürdig, da es bei einem Rechner geht, bei dem anderen nicht und es vor dem letzten Update der BLASC-Version mit gleicher Firewall etc. funktionierte. Mh.


----------



## wackarus (1. April 2008)

so hab jetzt nochmal getestet.
bei mir klappts jetzt wieder hab mal in der auswahl getbuffed.com ausgewählt was natürlich wie erwartet schief ging. danach dann wieder buffed.de ausgewählt und es hat wieder gefunzt!


----------



## Mongowombat (7. April 2008)

So Problem habe ich dadurch "gelöst" indem ich einfach mal den Inhalt im buffed Ordner aus den Gemeinsamen Dokumenten gelöscht habe, Folge war, dass ich das Tool logischerweise gekillt habe und neu installieren musste.
Doch es funktionierte endlich wieder.

Nun bleibe ich aber leider nicht von Problemen verschont, dieses Mal schaut es so aus, dass alle Charaktäre problemlos übertragen werden, mein Maincharakter (Mongowombad von Blackrock) allerdings nicht, ich habe schon einige Male nun probiert in den Einstellungen "Komplettes Profil", "Benutzerdefiniertes Profil" usw auszuwählen, es wird zwar mit "Übernehmen" übernommen, wenn ich allerdings "Ok" drücke und dann Blasc wieder öffne um nochmal nachzuschauen keine Auswahl mehr erscheint, kein "Benutzerdefiniertes Profil", "Komplettes Profil" es ist einfach ein leeres, weißes Kästchen.

Wodurch das Problem ausgelöst kann ich nicht genau sagen, nur, dass ich WoW mal komplett neu installiert habe um endlich mal wieder eine saubere Installation zu haben. Seitdem ist Blasc ein wenig in Trouble.

Inzwischen habe ich durch die Blasc Bugs zwei Karathress Kills, ein Kael'Thas Kill aus TdM auf heroisch und einen kompletten Kara Run mit Romeo&Julia aber ohne Kellerbosse nicht im Bosscounter eingetragen bekommen. :S

So nun habe ich mal wieder Blasc deinstalliert und neu installiert, ich werde berichten, was es gebracht hat.


----------



## Luckvieh (8. April 2008)

wackarus schrieb:


> so hab jetzt nochmal getestet.
> bei mir klappts jetzt wieder hab mal in der auswahl getbuffed.com ausgewählt was natürlich wie erwartet schief ging. danach dann wieder buffed.de ausgewählt und es hat wieder gefunzt!



kann ich bestätigen, hatte vorher den selben fehler. bei mir ging es nach dieser vorgehensweise auch


----------



## Mongowombat (10. April 2008)

Blasc neu installiert, es überträgt wieder, speichert meine Einstellungen und updatet meine Addons, allerdings bekam ich heute eine Fehlermeldung mit der ich nicht viel anfangen konnte, leider auch nicht mit Screenshot posten könnte oder rekunstrieren könnte, hatte es leider bissel eilig. :S

Ich werde weiter berichten bei auftretenden Mekrwüdigkeiten. ^.^


----------

